# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Parole Drug Test

## recentlyrlsd

I saw a couple threads about drug tests for jobs, but does anyone know about parole/probation testing? If any kind of steroid would show, or maybe test 250? Any advise would be appreciated!

----------


## brucecastle666

asked same question. your best bet is to use test suspension stop using it three days before. even though my understanding is that they do not test for steroids just the basic five point test.

----------


## big chuck

steroids dont show up trust me im on probation DT once a month it will not show up they dont test for it only recreational drugs ur good to go brotha

----------


## system admin

If your PO thinks you may be using steroids , they can test you for it. Not worth going to jail if you ask me, but they NORMALLY DO NOT test for steroids.

----------


## big chuck

youre absolutely right... but remember its not a crime to take steroids .. its a crime to receive them or distribute them

----------


## SVT

> I saw a couple threads about drug tests for jobs, but does anyone know about parole/probation testing? If any kind of steroid would show, or maybe test 250? Any advise would be appreciated!



You will be fine. Don't worry about it.
-SVT

----------


## system admin

> youre absolutely right... but remember its not a crime to take steroids.. its a crime to receive them or distribute them



If you are being checked by your PO, it does not matter what you fail for. They will take you back to jail if you fail for ANY drug that is ilegal

Bc

----------


## big chuck

its not illegal to have steroids in your system for sports it is not general life tho

----------


## system admin

ok....

----------


## SVT

> If you are being checked by your PO, it does not matter what you fail for. They will take you back to jail if you fail for ANY drug that is ilegal
> 
> Bc



This is not entirely true,you will be reprimanded,not taken to jail on your first dirty UA on parole,which is what he asked about.

However,probation and parole are two entirely different things,if by PO you mean probation officer you might be correct. 
-SVT

----------


## Ryanhallmark

> its not illegal to have steroids in your system for sports it is not general life tho


What the heck does that mean?

----------


## brucecastle666

probation means no jail time parole means early jail release i understand that but which of the two is more stringent? i am on probation for steroids so i am wondering if they would waste their funds testing for that? I also thought that there is no test for tesosterone only ratio's to epi-test. can anyone shed some light on this for me?

----------


## masterjuice

im on probation in nj and they do not test for gear, but i heard of a couple ppl that got into fights on po and were tested by the judge but it was just hearsay im on test prop/ tren e and got po today no sweet

----------


## method

Yeah, they normally don't test for any hormone's only street drugs and if you do get tested, you may not get violated, it is in your PO's discretion. He/She can throw you back if they want. But you are almost 100% free and clear. i wouldn't worry, I just wouldn't blow up to quick.

----------


## SYRIANSTALLION

> youre absolutely right... but remember its not a crime to take steroids.. its a crime to receive them or distribute them


if you are being tested specifically to detect drugs - and by some longshot they test for steroids and find them - it will be a problem.

At the least they will scrutinize you more.

----------


## brucecastle666

hey masterjuice do you think that they would test you for gear if you were lets just say that you were put on probation b/c of gear. (for arguments sake i have no knowlegde of his circumstances) just wondering if that would matter. thanks

----------


## BIGSNOR

im on probation for getting caught WITH JUICE also... so far this is my fifth month and they havnt tested me for anything yet. Dont know how often they have to im afraid though. I wanna get back on but am waiting to see what happens. i'd like to hear from someone that was on juice for steroid probation and what their tests have consisted of. one PO wanted to do a hair follicle test but she left and i have a new guy now. My case file says possession of controlled substance doesnt say what....so i dont know what they will do for me.

----------


## dv8one4fun

im on parole so ill help here some ,in which state are we talking
???

----------


## dv8one4fun

in most states the tests consist of the usual 5 drugs of which r these thc alc amp coc opi which nothing your talking about will show up on. BUTTTTTTTT if your jacket/file has a clause as to a specific test or drug to look for then you should worry.So if they didnt stipulate it when they put yuo on probation then dont sweat it

----------


## Slowhand

I wouldn't worry about it... testing for roids is expensive and not the standard

----------


## crash187ct

> its not illegal to have steroids in your system for sports it is not general life tho


 :Bs:

----------


## peteroy01

i was in the marine corps and would shoot sust and deca 2 hrs before the piss test. had 4 piss test in a month, the whole time i was juicing. nothing ever happened

----------


## peteroy01

i was in the marine corps and would shoot sust and deca 2 hrs before the piss test. had 4 piss test in a month, the whole time i was juicing. nothing ever happened

----------


## masterjuice

yea only in sports do they test for juice and if po does want to test for juice they would have to test for a couple of different kinds which would cost ALOT OF MONEY so just be smart and you have nothing to worry about.

----------


## Slowhand

I doub't they would test of AAS in a parole drug test UNLESS the reason you were in jail for was AAS

----------

